# Alarmstufe Rot 3 - Der Aufstand Aktivierungsproblem



## DarkTacTicZ (10. Februar 2012)

Hallo Leute, Ich hätte eine Frage zu Alarmstufe Rot 3 - Der Aufstand.

Es lässt sich einfach nicht aktivieren. Wenn ich den Code eingebe und ich die deutsche Version auswähle, spuckt mir Origin immer die Fehlermeldung: "Bei der Bearbeitung deiner Anfrage ist ein Fehler aufgetreten. Bitte kontaktiere die Origin - Hilfe um weitere Informationen zu erhalten."

Ein Freund von mir hat das selbe Problem wie ich und wir wissen einfach nicht weiter!

Wir haben beide das normale RA3 mit Origin aktiviert. Haben Codes getauscht und alles Mögliche aber es will einfach nicht funktionieren. Die FAQ und generell das ganze Forum spukt nichts dazu aus.

Nun weiß ich echt nicht mehr was ich noch versuchen sollte, den Ich hatte das game ja schon mal aktiviert, nur halt auf meinem älteren PC wo ich noch den normalen EADLM oben hatte, und da is es einwandfrei gegangen. Ich war mittlerweile schon so weit das ich versucht hab mir nen Keygen zu laden, den generierten Key einzugeben und dan in der Registry den Key auf den Ori ändern damit ich mit anderen auch Koop zocken kann!

Hat irgendwer das selbe Problem?


----------



## MisterSmith (11. Februar 2012)

Ich glaube zwar eher nicht dass dir das jetzt helfen wird, aber da niemand sonst geantwortet hat...
Es gibt ein Revoke Tool bzw. De-Authorization Tool für C&C Red Alert 3(zweites Cover von oben).
EA Game Authorization Management Tool

Und zusätzlich gibt es anscheinend auch eine allgemeine Möglichkeit dies per Hand zurückzusetzen.


> - Command line instructions (for technical persons): Call the  applications executable with the parameter "/revoke".


Aber da es wohl ein Problem mit Origin ist wird das wahrscheinlich nicht helfen, habe mich aber ehrlich gesagt mit diesen Revoke Tools auch zu wenig beschäftigt.


----------



## DarkTacTicZ (11. Februar 2012)

Ok tdm schon mal danke! Ich hoffe das funktioniert! Hast du das Game selbst und funktioniert es bei dir?


----------



## DarkTacTicZ (11. Februar 2012)

OMG... Fehlermeldung: "Auf diesem Computer befinden sich derzeit keine gültigen Lizenzen die entfernt werden können."

SRY SRY für Doublepost...


----------



## MisterSmith (11. Februar 2012)

DarkTacTicZ schrieb:


> OMG... Fehlermeldung: "Auf diesem Computer befinden sich derzeit keine gültigen Lizenzen die entfernt werden können."


 Hatte ich ja angedeutet das es mit Origin wahrscheinlich nicht funktioniert. Ich glaube das beste wäre wenn du dem Service von Origin schreibst und dein Problem schilderst, falls du es nicht schon getan hast.

Hier bei PCGames.de gab es glaube ich auch eine News, dass mit Origin ältere Spiele nicht mehr funktionieren sollen. Da war aber die Rede davon, dass EA dieses Problem lösen will.
Ob Alarmstufe Rot 3 dazugehört weiß ich aber nicht, ich selbst besitze das Spiel nicht.


----------



## -Rhodan- (11. Februar 2012)

Ich kenne auch das Problem mit dem EA-Konto. So einen Cluster-Fuck aus Personas und verschiedenen Codes (die meistens nicht mehr funktionieren), hab ich noch bei keiner Plattform gesehen. Totaler Mist!


----------



## DarkTacTicZ (12. Februar 2012)

Ja Origin ist Mist...aber ich hab das Problem jetzt endlich lösen können. Ich bin drauf gekommen das Origin so wie Steam ist: Ein Spiel für einen Acc....


----------

